# MeMyselfAndPi's V5 mod



## Hadley4000 (Jun 5, 2009)

The outer layer on my V5 has always been a little clicky. Pretty fast, but still not too smooth. Tonight I decided to try his 5x5 mod, where you sand down the bumps on the corners. I must say, it worked like a charm. My V5 feels amazing now.

Just here to testify, this guy seems to know his stuff.


----------



## mazei (Jun 5, 2009)

Mine is great too after the mod.


----------



## qazefth (Jun 5, 2009)

mazei, can you guide me how to mod the V5 later...


----------



## panyan (Jun 5, 2009)

i did mine too, i am going to do the same on my new v5, but do a better job so that 100% of the clickiness goes.


----------



## Swoncen (Jun 5, 2009)

I also just did it.. it's amazing! I have no sandpaper here so I did everything with my knife. It's really nice - no I want to sub 3:00 =)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 5, 2009)

qazefth said:


> mazei, can you guide me how to mod the V5 later...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 5, 2009)

I did that...before I even knew who he was  Works well though.


----------



## Vulosity (Jun 5, 2009)

Wasn't that back October?
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6831


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 5, 2009)

I did this a while back and it didn't make much of a difference. I must not have done a very good job if it worked well for the rest of you. Maybe I'll go back and re-do it much more thoroughly a second time.


----------



## panyan (Jun 5, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I did this a while back and it didn't make much of a difference. I must not have done a very good job if it worked well for the rest of you. Maybe I'll go back and re-do it much more thoroughly a second time.



when i did it i thought i did it very smooth, but it still has a few clicks...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2009)

I tried Frank's 5x5 when he did this before the MeMyselfAndPi vid, and I didn't think it was worth it to do on my cube. For me, it doesn't click so much as feel different. I don't really even notice it when I actually solve.


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2009)

I think the problem with this mod is that it will kill your V5 a lot sooner than if you don't do it. Your V5 will probably get too loose to be useable. I haven't actually tried a V5 with this mod on it though (I think).


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> I think the problem with this mod is that it will kill your V5 a lot sooner than if you don't do it. Your V5 will probably get too loose to be useable. I haven't actually tried a V5 with this mod on it though (I think).



I actually highly doubt that is true...


----------



## mazei (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow, Dene, I was just about to receive my second v-5 and since u said that i might not do it on that one to see if it does last longer.


----------



## LarsN (Jun 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> I think the problem with this mod is that it will kill your V5 a lot sooner than if you don't do it. Your V5 will probably get too loose to be useable. I haven't actually tried a V5 with this mod on it though (I think).



The V5 cubes gets loose because the springs weaken. Not because you "grind" the plastic away.


----------



## Dene (Jun 5, 2009)

But don't you think the effects of that would be far more noticeable, much earlier on, if you do the mod? Like, as the springs go bad, it won't be as noticeable if you haven't done the mod. I mean I'm only speculating, as I say...


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2009)

The only thing this mod does, is smooth out the corner, to prevent the little "clicks" that some people notice. It doesn't have anything to do with the tightness of the cube.


----------



## Slash (Jun 5, 2009)

My cube works really good with this modification, with black cubies and white core. The black core after a few months is really loose:S


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 5, 2009)

Slash said:


> My cube works really good with this modification, with black cubies and white core. The black core after a few months is really loose:S



Yeah, and my cube works really well without the mod. I think I can get decent times with it


----------



## Ellis (Jun 5, 2009)

Dene said:


> I haven't actually tried a V5 with this mod on it though (I think).



You tried mine 

You even said that you liked it, and knew at the time it was modded... at least you knew at the westside pavillion.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 5, 2009)

Slash said:


> My cube works really good with this modification, with black cubies and white core. The black core after a few months is really loose:S



This works.


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 6, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Slash said:
> 
> 
> > My cube works really good with this modification, with black cubies and white core. The black core after a few months is really loose:S
> ...



I just did this, and my cube feels funnie now. 
Its.... odd...


----------



## Faz (Jun 6, 2009)

Did the mod this morning, and most of the clickiness is gone. It doesn't actually feel smooth, just non-clicky.

I have been doing some solves and I got lots of sub 1:30's and have noticed a slight decrease in my 3x3 stage. However, I dont think this is entirely from the mod.


----------



## panyan (Jun 6, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> it doesn't actually feel smooth, just non-clicky.



i didnt use sandpaper, just a stanley knife and cut away until the base was smooth


----------



## Crystl (Jun 6, 2009)

I like his V6 mod very much.


----------



## panyan (Jun 6, 2009)

Crystl said:


> I like his V6 mod very much.



i am tempted, but am worried that it will take so much time that i will get sloppy and ruin the cube


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 7, 2009)

Cubes=Life said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > Slash said:
> ...


I actually think it makes it tighter than when you first get it....but since it's broken in it's smoothe still. I agree though it does feel odd, but it works. It's good enough for me at least.


----------

